# Serious rifles,suppressors and sore knees.



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

On a serious note,here's a great thread complete with photos.I recommend the 'Reddit' thread referenced in the article as well.
I'm sure a lot of us on here remember the sore knees-and a few the M14 as well.
God bless these guys!
Semper Fi.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2014 ... -weaponry/


----------

